# seneca lake



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

The ol man and me hit seneca yesterday we trolled flicker shad 5s best color was firetiger and a pink and purple one can't remember the name for that one tho. We caught 22 crappie only 6 keepers and 7 white bass we also drift fish by the dam with jig and minnows and caught some crappie but we caught most trolling we had the best luck in 10 to 15 feet of water.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Caught a handful of good crappies in an hour on a 3" white twister tail over by the dam on Saturday. Most of the fisherman had nice crappies on their stringers.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Good to hear there is some catching going on down there! Have tried many days (my wife has a cottage) and never had a really good day. Heard they had an issue with the DAMN "operators" years ago letting a good amount of the saugeye population out?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of crappies being caught. Saugeye reports have been few and far between. Lake is still down about 1 ft or so. Water stained and 62 degrees.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Heading down there this weekend. Are the crappies being taken by the rocks near the damn, on the bottom or up high? anyone try dragging the gravel with a jig and crawler yet? Thanks.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

fished from shore through inclement weather, a decent bite, things are definitely not fully fired up yet...nice lake, water 61 on the surface, north side...


----------

